# [HWBot "Live-Information"] Rankings, Benchmarks, User-Infos



## der8auer (28. August 2010)

*
** Aktuelle Informationen zu HWBot und unserem PC Games Hardware HWBot-Team*
*Alle wichtigen Daten in einem Thread*​
*


PCGH*
>> Team-Info
>> Unser nächstes Ziel 
>> Die besten Ergebnisse des Tages


*PCGH-Benchmark-Rankings*
>> CPU-Z 
>> SuperPi 1M 
>> SuperPi 32M 
>> wPrime 32m 
>> wPrime 1024m 
>> Pifast 

>> SiSoftSandra 
>> PCMark 2004 
>> PCMark 2005 
>> PCMark Vantage 

>> 3DMark 2001 
>> 3DMark 2003 
>> 3DMark 2005 
>> 3DMark 2006 
>> 3DMark Vantage - Performance 
>> Aquamark 3 
>> Unigine Heaven - Basic Preset (DX9) 
>> Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) 

>> Referenz-Takt

>> MaxxMem 
>> Memory Clock 

*
Team-Rankings*
>> Global
>> Europa
>> Deutschland


*PCGH-User-Infos
*


Spoiler



der8auer
Icke&Er
Eiswolf
darkniz
True Monkey
Lippokratis
Joker
Blechdesigner
Professor Frink & Zcei
-Masterchief-
Alriin
speddy411
BenchBruno
Gamer_95
Chicago
Nachtelf



*WICHTIG:*
*Um in die User-Infos aufgenommen zu werden musst du einen neuen Beitrag in diesem Thema mit folgendem Inhalt erstellen:*



[spoiler][hwbot=nickname]membergoal[/hwbot]
[/spoiler]


nickname ist mit deinem Namen bei HWBot zu ersetzen


*Ein Guide mit den Erklärungen zu allen Befehlen folgt noch!*​*


**PCGH*
​* >> Team-Info*​


Spoiler



[hwbot=PC_Games_Hardware]teammembers[/hwbot]


*>> Unser nächstes Ziel *​


Spoiler



[hwbot=PC_Games_Hardware]teamgoal[/hwbot]


*>> Die besten Ergebnisse des Tages*​


Spoiler



[hwbot=team=PC_Games_Hardware]newsubmissions[/hwbot]





*PCGH-Benchmark-Rankings*


*>> CPU-Z*​


Spoiler



[hwbot=app=cpu-z,team=PC_Games_Hardware]submissionranking[/hwbot]


*>> SuperPi1M*​


Spoiler



[hwbot=app=superpi,team=PC_Games_Hardware]submissionranking[/hwbot]


*>> SuperPi32M*​


Spoiler



[hwbot=app=superpi 32m,team=PC_Games_Hardware]submissionranking[/hwbot]


*>> wPrime32M*​


Spoiler



[hwbot=app=wprime 32m,team=PC_Games_Hardware]submissionranking[/hwbot]


*>> **wPrime1024M*​


Spoiler



[hwbot=app=wprime 1024m,team=PC_Games_Hardware]submissionranking[/hwbot]


*>> Pifast*​


Spoiler



[hwbot=app=pifast,team=PC_Games_Hardware]submissionranking[/hwbot]


*>> SisoftSandra*​


Spoiler



[hwbot=app=sisoftsandra,team=PC_Games_Hardware]submissionranking[/hwbot]


*>> PCMark 2004*​


Spoiler



[hwbot=app=pcmark 2004,team=PC_Games_Hardware]submissionranking[/hwbot]


*>> PCMark 2005*​


Spoiler



[hwbot=app=pcmark 2005,team=PC_Games_Hardware]submissionranking[/hwbot]


*>> PCMark Vantage*​


Spoiler



[hwbot=app=pcmark vantage,team=PC_Games_Hardware]submissionranking[/hwbot]


*>> 3DMark 2001*​


Spoiler



[hwbot=app=3dmark 2001SE,team=PC_Games_Hardware]submissionranking[/hwbot]


*>> 3DMark 2003*​


Spoiler



[hwbot=app=3dmark03,team=PC_Games_Hardware]submissionranking[/hwbot]


*>> 3DMark 2005*​


Spoiler



[hwbot=app=3dmark05,team=PC_Games_Hardware]submissionranking[/hwbot]


*>> 3DMark 2006*​


Spoiler



[hwbot=app=3dmark06,team=PC_Games_Hardware]submissionranking[/hwbot]


*>> 3DMark Vantage - Performance*​


Spoiler



[hwbot=app=3dmark vantage - performance,team=PC_Games_Hardware]submissionranking[/hwbot]


*>> Aquamark*​


Spoiler



[hwbot=app=aquamark,team=PC_Games_Hardware]submissionranking[/hwbot]


*>> **Unigine Heaven - Basic Preset (DX9)* ​


Spoiler



[hwbot=app=unigine heaven - basic preset (dx9),team=PC_Games_Hardware]submissionranking[/hwbot]


*>> **Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11)* ​


Spoiler



[hwbot=app=unigine heaven - Xtreme preset (dx11),team=PC_Games_Hardware]submissionranking[/hwbot]


*>> Referenz-Takt*​


Spoiler



[hwbot=app=reference clock,team=PC_Games_Hardware]submissionranking[/hwbot]


*>> MaxxMem*​


Spoiler



[hwbot=app=maxxmem,team=PC_Games_Hardware]submissionranking[/hwbot]


*>> Memory Clock*​


Spoiler



[hwbot=app=Memory Clock,team=PC_Games_Hardware]submissionranking[/hwbot]


*


Team-Rankings*
​*>>Global*​


Spoiler



[hwbot=global]teamranking[/hwbot]


* >>Europa*​


Spoiler



[hwbot=region=europe]teamranking[/hwbot]


*>>Deutschland*​


Spoiler



[hwbot=country=germany]teamranking[/hwbot]


----------



## der8auer (28. August 2010)

*AW: HWBot-Teamrankings*

der8auer



Spoiler



[hwbot=der8auer]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## Icke&Er (28. August 2010)

Icke&Er



Spoiler



[hwbot=IckeEr]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## Eiswolf93 (28. August 2010)

Eiswolf93



Spoiler



[hwbot=Eiswolf93]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## darkniz (28. August 2010)

darkniz



Spoiler



[hwbot=darkniz]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## True Monkey (28. August 2010)

True Monkey



Spoiler



[hwbot=True Monkey]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## Lippokratis (28. August 2010)

Lippokratis



Spoiler



[hwbot=Lippokratis]membergoal[/hwbot]



feine Sache


----------



## Joker (28. August 2010)

Joker



Spoiler



[hwbot=Joker]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. August 2010)

Blechdesigner



Spoiler



[hwbot=blechdesigner]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## Professor Frink (28. August 2010)

ProfessorFrink & Zcei



Spoiler



[hwbot=professorfrink_zcei]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. August 2010)

-Masterchief-



Spoiler



[hwbot=-Masterchief-]membergoal[/hwbot]



Edit:
Jetzt klappts^^


----------



## Alriin (28. August 2010)

Alriin



Spoiler



[hwbot=Alriin]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## speddy411 (28. August 2010)

speddy411



Spoiler



[hwbot=speddy411]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## -_Elvis_- (28. August 2010)

BenchBruno



Spoiler



[hwbot=BenchBruno]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## Gamer_95 (28. August 2010)

Gamer_95



Spoiler



[hwbot=Gamer_95]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## Chicago (28. August 2010)

Chicago



Spoiler



[hwbot=Chicago]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## Nachtelf (28. August 2010)

Spoiler



[hwbot=Axl]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## CrashStyle (29. August 2010)

CrashStyle



Spoiler



[hwbot=CrashStyle]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## Matti OC (29. August 2010)

Matti OC



Spoiler



[hwbot=Matti OC]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. August 2010)

hirschi-94



Spoiler



[hwbot=hirschi-94]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## Barisan (30. August 2010)

Spoiler



[hwbot=barisan]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. August 2010)

Spoiler



[hwbot=Hyperhorn]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## theLamer (30. August 2010)

Spoiler



[hwbot=tHeLaMeR]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## McZonk (30. August 2010)

Spoiler



[hwbot=mczonk]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## armin400 (1. September 2010)

armin400



Spoiler



[hwbot=armin400]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## Mega Rage (5. September 2010)

Spoiler



[hwbot=CrankFrank]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## Freakezoit (14. September 2010)

Freakezoit



Spoiler



[hwbot=Freakezoit]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



[hwbot=Schnitzel_12000]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## Schrotti (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mich erst mal abgemeldet.

Mir fehlt seit einigen Monaten die Motivation und nachdem einige eh mit LN2 benchen habe ich da eh keine Chance mehr ran zukommen.

Ich wünsche euch viel Glück.


----------



## zcei (19. Oktober 2010)

Hej hier kann man auch Punkte ohne LN2 machen  Schade dass du keine Motivation mehr findest, mir machts nen Haufen Spaß aber nun gut jedem das seine


----------



## P5Bencher (27. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



[hwbot=P5Bencher]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



[hwbot=masterchief79]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## Vaykir (3. November 2010)

Spoiler



[hwbot=Vaykir]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (3. November 2010)

Spoiler



[hwbot=Maisi]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (6. Februar 2011)

ATi-Maniac93



Spoiler



[hwbot=ATi-Maniac93]Top 100 des PCGHX Teams [/hwbot]


----------



## Semih91 (6. Februar 2011)

Semih91



Spoiler



[hwbot=Semih91]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## LalalukaOC (22. November 2014)

Fire Wolf



Spoiler



[hwbot=Fire Wolf]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## drebbin (12. März 2015)

Drebbin



Spoiler



[hwbot=Drebbin]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## minicoopers (12. März 2015)

minicoopers



Spoiler



[hwbot=minicoopers]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## FabianHD (28. März 2015)

FabianHD



Spoiler



[hwbot=FabianHD]membergoal[/hwbot]


----------



## noliso (10. August 2016)

Spoiler



[hwbot=nickname]noliso[/hwbot]


----------

